# The definitive Poor Man's Grand Seiko thread



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Note: This is a revised version of the original Definitive Poor Man's Grand Seiko thread. The original is reposted later in the thread for those who need it.










Grand Seiko is easily one of the best brands in the world. But there is a caveat; they can be quite expensive. For years I desperately wanted a Grand Seiko but couldn't (or wouldn't) afford one. I did eventually get a Grand Seiko, but on the way, I tried to take note of all the great watches that simulated GS-either in looks or in movement. So here is a list of those watches, no doubt to be updated later.

*The Most Affordable: Seiko 5*

The humble, yet proven, Seiko 5 can offer you a GS alternative for literally 1% of the price of a Grand Seiko Hi-Beat. Now that's a deal.

There is my suggestion, the SNKA01:









This bares a remarkable similarity to the Grand Seiko SBGR051:










Even the bracelet is clearly GS-inspired. Yet, for all the similarity, user *vithicon *one upped me with a better one, the SNKL41K1:










The case much more closely matches the shape of most Grand Seikos. Still, both great, very affordable, options.

You can also get a PMGS version of the SBGR053:









The SNKL45:









You can even get it in blue with the SNKL43 (Credit: *steinmann*)









*The Best All Around Poor Man's Grand Seiko: The SARB & Spirit*

So you want a Grand Seiko, but have a little more money to work with? Time to upgrade to the SARB and Spirit. These two watches are so similar that I have categorized them as one. These watches cost quite a bit more than most Seiko 5s (about 800% more, I'd guess) but offer substantially upgraded 6R15 movements that bring you that much closer to a GS.

My favorite is the SARB035, an SBGR051 hopeful:










It's remarkably similar to the SBGR051. But there is also a version that imitates the black dialed SBGR053, the SARB033:










It's also available in a blue dial, the SARB045 (Credit: *BramJ*):










Their hands and dial work are quite impressive, although they lack the popular 5 link bracelet of most Grand Seikos (in fairness, however, Grand Seiko quartz models tend to use this style of bracelet, as well as a few automatic versions). Here's the equivalent Spirit, the SCVS003 (Credit: *Mark355*). This is also available in gold accents and a light colored dial with the SCVS001.









For those looking for a more vintage GS look, with more authentic Grand Seiko hands (at least to my eyes), try the SARB031:









Then there's one of my favorites, the famous Seiko Spark:










The hands are quite a departure from Grand Seiko, but the rest of the dial and markers is spot on. And while the case may not at first look like a GS, check out this SBGR061 that this reminds me of:









The Spark may actually be as good looking as the "real thing."

For someone looking for a SARB with a lot of character, I'd suggest the SARB065 Cocktail Time.










This gorgeous model is a bit of a departure from most Grand Seikos, yet still maintains that Grand Seiko feel-especially with regard to its classic hands.

*The Not-So-Poor Poor Man's Grand Seiko: The SAGQ*

The next series of watches may cost less than a Grand Seiko, but they are by no means cheap. They feature superior movements to the watches so far on the list--they are actually versions of older Grand Seiko watches.

I present the SAGQ series, which comes in light (001) and dark (003) dials:


















These two JDM only watches feature movements derived directly from the Grand Seiko 9S55. The 8L35 inside is identical in design, although it is less finished (still quite beautiful) and less tightly adjusted. These are reminiscent of the SBGR055, and more closely, the SBGR057:


















*The Quite Wealthy Poor Man's Grand Seiko: The GCBW995*

Still cheaper than an automatic Grand Seiko, this Credor offers a nice thin automatic which makes this substantially thinner than a GS automatic. Furthermore, it has a very Grand Seiko-esque sunburst dial:










It just feels like a Grand Seiko and probably has even comparable quality (if not accuracy).

*The Grand Seiko Owner's Poor Man's Grand Seiko: Vintage King & Grand Seiko*

There are too many vintage GS and KS models to list here, but if you don't want to spend the money on a new Grand Seiko automatic, these are great deals, often available for between $1000 and $2000. Best of all, it's the real thing-it might be old, but these were made with the high-end movements of their day and with the precision craftsmanship of the GS workshop. It's also the most affordable way to get a 36000 BPH movement.










*The Non-Seiko Poor Man's Grand Seiko: Orient Watches*

Orient, now a subsidiary of Seiko, offers several great GS alternatives for a fraction of the price.










This Orient DV02003W is a gorgeous watch available for roughly the same price of a Seiko SARB. The Grand Seiko DNA is very apparent in the case, hands and markers. (*Credit: MrDagon007*)










The Orient Bambino also has a terrific vintage GS look for under $200 (*Credit: fluppyboy*).

*The Poor Man's Grand Seiko Movement*

For those more interested in getting a watch with a Grand Seiko derived movement, there are many options. Virtually any watch with a spring drive will have a movement basically shared with a Grand Seiko. I'd suggest looking at Anantas with spring drives (both SDs in the Ananta line are direct descendants of the 9R Grand Seiko movements) or from the now discontinued "spring drive" collection.





































But there are some options for automatic movements from Grand Seiko too. Basically, Seiko uses a detuned version of its older 9S55 movement in more affordable Seikos and even sells them to outside companies like Junghans. The movement is called the 8L35. You can find them in the SAGQ line, mentioned above, but also in the Marinemaster:










*An Unusual Alternative: Citizen*

I'm hesitant to suggest this watch as it's so expensive that if you want a Grand Seiko, you'd probably be better off just saving up for a little longer and getting one (not that I don't like this watch). But for purposes of completeness, I wanted to include it anyway. Still, its resemblance is&#8230;remarkable.










It's borderline identical to the SBGR051 or SBGR053 and has Citizen's finest automatic movement.

Well, I hope that this list endures for awhile for all those up and coming Grand Seiko fans. Thanks to all that contributed to the list. Let me know if I missed anything or if you have any new suggestions and I'll update the list occasionally. You can find the original post later in the thread.


----------



## vithicon (Mar 10, 2013)

I just ordered the SNKL41K1 from Amazon, and I'll be back with pictures as soon as it arrives.

It's perhaps more similar to a SARB, but it would seem to be amongst the closer matches when it comes to Seiko 5's.

Here are some random pictures of it from around the web:

















Randomly found wrist shot on Flickr: [email protected] | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Looking forward to receiving it, which should be within a week or so.


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

I really like that, but, there are a couple of things that would stop me buying one.

1st, I don't like the 'folded' bracelet. Are the lugs wide enough to take a decent 'super oyster'? 

2nd..... My SARB 035 gets here this week!!


----------



## vithicon (Mar 10, 2013)

And as promised, here are some initial pictures of the Seiko SNKL41K1.





































Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks terrific. You can definitely see the Grand Seiko DNA in that dial and hands.


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

For the price of some of these, you could get an actual vintage GS or KS that looks similar. I am partial to the King Seiko 5246-6000 myself. 

Not my image because I don't own one yet, but:


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I love this thread!


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Where does one buy a sagq001? It's a poor man's Aqua Terra!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

DCOmegafan said:


> Where does one buy a sagq001? It's a poor man's Aqua Terra!


Although I love them, I don't know too much about the SAGQ. I'm pretty sure it's a JDM model and my best guess is that it's unfortunately DCed, so you may have your best shot with the Japanese ebay equivalents. But yeah what a brilliant deal. It's probably the single closest thing you can get to a GS without getting a GS. I'm pretty sure it was part of the Brightz collection, which is basically the Japanese Ananta + JDM stuff we didn't get.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow:


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## vithicon (Mar 10, 2013)

Since the pictures from yesterday were rather dark, here is a daylight shot of the *SNKL41K1* as well. Enjoy.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

even the bracelet matches. very impressive watch.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

So the diff between the 41k1 and the a01 is that the former has a white face while the latter is off-white?

Edit: Oh, I see. The 41k1 has standard lugs, while the A01 has an integrated bracelet, which is a deal breaker for most of us.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

I REALLY love the Ananta line and I would absolutely love to own one (particularly the SD moonphase) but for the life of me, I dont understand why they cant make a damn case less than 44mm! I know the retrograde and multi-hand autos are speced at 42mm, but why can't they make a SD model 42mm? Or even better, 40mm? I just don't get it.....o|o|o|


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Beautiful watches in this thread, but in terms of poor man's GS, the SARB is close but the SCVS Spirit really hits the mark nicely I think. Here's some shots of my much treasured and discontinued SCVS003 on Panatime strap.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

gagnello said:


> I REALLY love the Ananta line and I would absolutely love to own one (particularly the SD moonphase) but for the life of me, I dont understand why they cant make a damn case less than 44mm! I know the retrograde and multi-hand autos are speced at 42mm, but why can't they make a SD model 42mm? Or even better, 40mm? I just don't get it.....o|o|o|


They are really big....I wish my Ananta DR were smaller (I believe it's actually 46 mm). I think Ananta was Seiko's chance to play with the "luxury market" with riskier designs than they'd subject Grand Seiko too, so where GS is all tradition, Ananta had a lot more free reign to use trendy or avant garde design. The result being unnecessarily huge watches. They are getting more conservative as the years go on though.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> They are really big....I wish my Ananta DR were smaller (I believe it's actually 46 mm). I think Ananta was Seiko's chance to play with the "luxury market" with riskier designs than they'd subject Grand Seiko too, so where GS is all tradition, Ananta had a lot more free reign to use trendy or avant garde design. The result being unnecessarily huge watches. They are getting more conservative as the years go on though.


Can't be soon enough. I really love the concept behind the Ananta line. The cases with their smooth profile might just be the coolest watch case design ever IMO. And I LOVE the SD moonphase, to the point that I have almost pulled the trigger several times despite the fact that a 45mm watch would look completely ridiculous on my tiny wrists. But come on.......How sweet is this thing?!?


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

If I didn't just get my own King Seiko (Mine has a TV-shaped dial, if you're interested I posted a thread about it) I might be tempted by this baby:

Seiko Presmatic Hi Beat 27 Jewels | eBay


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Wholeheartedly agree about Seiko Spirit. What a terrific piece.


----------



## BramJ (Apr 2, 2011)

SARB045
Also in the Spirit line I believe
Looks a bit like the SARB033, but the case is a bit bigger and has more details


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> Here's one that not many people seem to mention much, the lovely SAGQ line, and to top it off, these actually feature a movement derived from a Grand Seiko. Granted, being so close to the real deal it does cost a lot more, but it's still a good bit cheaper than the GS.


Which watch is this, the model number. It is really really nice.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

I believe it's the SAGQ001. It is also available in black, the SAGQ003.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Mark355 said:


> Beautiful watches in this thread, but in terms of poor man's GS, the SARB is close but the SCVS Spirit really hits the mark nicely I think..


I concur









SARB: nice to look at even with paw prints all over it..


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

CitizenM said:


> I believe it's the SAGQ001. It is also available in black, the SAGQ003.


Yup.

I don't like the black: I think the red details are a little off. But the white is a winner.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

The Orient Star DV02003W could also play this role. A very nice watch, it is now my favourite dress watch:


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

DCOmegafan said:


> Yup.
> 
> I don't like the black: I think the red details are a little off. But the white is a winner.


I definitely prefer the white, but I'd happily accept the black one if anyone is wanting to donate it to me lol. I think I may buy one of these Seiko 5s for a friend of mine and do a comparison between the most expensive regular production mechanical Seiko versus the cheapest mechanical Seiko, just to see what the extra $5900 gets you these days ($6900 when I bought it lol).


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sarb065 cocktail time can't be missing here then.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

CitizenM said:


> I definitely prefer the white, but I'd happily accept the black one if anyone is wanting to donate it to me lol. I think I may buy one of these Seiko 5s for a friend of mine and do a comparison between the most expensive regular production mechanical Seiko versus the cheapest mechanical Seiko, just to see what the extra $5900 gets you these days ($6900 when I bought it lol).


I'd like to read that. Please do.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

LeeMorgan said:


> View attachment 1186255
> 
> 
> View attachment 1186256
> ...


What is that top black model?


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> The Orient Star DV02003W could also play this role. A very nice watch, it is now my favourite dress watch:


Wow! Is there a Seiko equivalent to this? I love the tiki (?) dial.


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Reminds me of the Citizen Signature that is so popular.


asingh1977 said:


> Which watch is this, the model number. It is really really nice.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mark355 said:


> Wow! Is there a Seiko equivalent to this? I love the tiki (?) dial.


It resembles the Aqua Terra a bit. Finish is very nice, I think similar to a SARB.
Orient Star will not disappoint you.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> It resembles the Aqua Terra a bit. Finish is very nice, I think similar to a SARB.
> Orient Star will not disappoint you.


Too bad it's 40mm. That's over my limit for a dress watch. If there was a 38mm version, I'd probably be all over it.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mark355 said:


> Too bad it's 40mm. That's over my limit for a dress watch. If there was a 38mm version, I'd probably be all over it.


It honestly doesn't wear that bulky, unless you have really thin arms.
In my opinion it offers really good value.
The mid market Orient Star series from Orient fly a bit under the radar so to speak, yet they offer a compelling alternative.
FYI since a number of years Orient is a Seiko subsidiary, but luckily they can continue to do their own thing.

For some it may look too much like an aqua terra with its dial structure, but I think it is not an homage. There is also a nice version variant with carbon fibre dial:









The carbon fibre dial has a nice effect when you move it, the static image does not do it justice.

And another interesting aspect is that the crystal is very non reflective (they are proud of that in their advertising), you only see the dial elements reflecting.

And this video shows how the dial of the steel one comes alive when you move it:


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

That Orient is stunning...and there are actually a number of PMGSes from Orient that are good contenders. I'd suggest an actual Omega Aqua Terra 8500, from which this design was popularized, but for that much money you could just buy a real GS. 

Actually, now that I think about it, I'm coining the acronym (if it hasn't been already) PMGS. 

Maybe at the end of this week I'll put all the suggestions back into the original thread (with credit given, of course) and keep it up to date for future PMGS seekers.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

DCOmegafan said:


> What is that top black model?


An SNX123 with:

Plexi
Black day/sate wheels
Big crown
Solid Oyster bracelet
Hour/minute hands from SNZH55


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> That Orient is stunning...and there are actually a number of PMGSes from Orient that are good contenders. I'd suggest an actual Omega Aqua Terra 8500, from which this design was popularized, but for that much money you could just buy a real GS.


Except that "you could just buy a real GS." instead of an Aqua Terra is not that evident for most people, even for WIS dudes 
Mind, I do love the various GS models, every time I am in Japan I am somewhat tempted, but it is the very neutral design of most models (and to a lesser extent the fact that I like them a bit bigger) that holds me back. I find the AT quite a bit more sexy in its design details, and the general impression is a similar very refined quality level as GS.

Anyway, this aside, when wearing the Orient above I sometimes think "why pay more for a dress watch". It is really refined (yes, the various SARBs are so as well) and much more attractive than most semi-affordable swiss mechanical watches up to twice the price. The dial structure gives it an understated high tech look. And, it keeps really good time, as all my Orients do.

BTW on the minus side, it has a transparant back, but the movement is not that charming to look at.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

If the SARB065 is a contender, then so is this (borrowed image):










Just stunning! (And well under $200, too!)


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

MrDagon007 said:


> Except that "you could just buy a real GS." instead of an Aqua Terra is not that evident for most people, even for WIS dudes
> Mind, I do love the various GS models, every time I am in Japan I am somewhat tempted, but it is the very neutral design of most models (and to a lesser extent the fact that I like them a bit bigger) that holds me back. I find the AT quite a bit more sexy in its design details, and the general impression is a similar very refined quality level as GS.
> 
> Anyway, this aside, when wearing the Orient above I sometimes think "why pay more for a dress watch". It is really refined (yes, the various SARBs are so as well) and much more attractive than most semi-affordable swiss mechanical watches up to twice the price. The dial structure gives it an understated high tech look. And, it keeps really good time, as all my Orients do.
> ...












I actually have both and I tend to find the Grand Seiko more aesthetically appealing, at least as time as gone by. I think they're both a terrific value though. With regard to "just buying a real GS," I really meant in terms of the thread though--the AT can't be a poor man's GS because it costs about the same.

As per spending more on a dress watch, you have a point. That Orient is gorgeous, and my experience with Orient has been very accurate as well. They even have cheaper watches than that one that would make good dress watches. I actually would buy one if I didn't already have too many competing for wrist time.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

*I've updated the original post to have much better organization and include suggestions of posters. I decided to save the whole post here in case some information is left off of the new version. 
*_
Original Post:
_
I was looking at my SBGH001 today and thinking about where I was only 4 years ago, where a Grand Seiko was so far out of my range that I didn't even dare dream of owning one. So for some time, I looked for a budget alternative. I found a lot of good Seiko substitutes. So this thread is my, and hopefully everyone else's, attempt to list all the good poor man's Grand Seiko options available from Seiko (preferably, but other companies are good too) for less money.

The first and most obvious is the Seiko SARB:


















Click this bar to view the original image of 900x1296px.










Then there's the famous, though unfortunately rare, Spark:










The SNKA01. There are actually a number of Seiko 5 lookalikes so feel free to add your own.











Here's another:










Here's one that not many people seem to mention much, the lovely SAGQ line, and to top it off, these actually feature a movement derived from a Grand Seiko. Granted, being so close to the real deal it does cost a lot more, but it's still a good bit cheaper than the GS.










Click this bar to view the original image of 1000x1140px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x1024px.










Seiko Ananta GMT SD and Chronograph SD. Now we're getting really close...these watches are pretty expensive, but they use almost identical movements to Grand Seiko spring drives. These don't look that similar to the GS, but for those wanting to share a movement with GS, this is a good way to do it.



























And while someone buying a Credor (or an Ananta for that matter) can hardly be called a "poor man," this GCBW995 is still cheaper than a comparable GS but captures a lot of the good looks of my SBGH001:










Click this bar to view the original image of 1000x751px.










Well, my post is hardly definitive, but hopefully the thread is, so post your own favorite alternatives...quartz or mechanical, Seiko or otherwise. Just no replicas or "homages" please (unless it's Seiko's homage to itself). 

I suppose the moral of the story is, just because you can't get a Grand Seiko today doesn't mean you can't still enjoy most of what makes a GS great...and Grand Seiko will still be around when you're ready to get one down the road.


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Are there any Seiko 5 poor mans GS larger than 38mm?


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

k9shag said:


> Are there any Seiko 5 poor mans GS larger than 38mm?


I think that most of the 5 Sports models are 40mm.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Also I think the Orient posted is 40mm.


----------



## linuxtime (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! Coolest thread ever! Absolutely beautiful watches here! 
I have the Orient Star model with the vertical lines on it. It's really nicely done.


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

After a few days wearing my new SARB035, I am really impressed with it. It is definitely a step up from my SNX115, which is my only other dressy non-diver.
I love the off white/cream face, and even using my loupe, the quality is great! I love it, a keeper for sure.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I intend to buy a '035 for my birthday this fall. Now that my Stowa is broken i am disenchanted with it and and see these Seikos as the best choice for those of us who see watches as long term companions.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

For me it would be this one: Orient Star Classic.

Absolutely stunning look, 38mm case, blue hands, not so overbearing logo, nicely enough "decorated" movement... Just oozes quality


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

the famous and rare Pulsar PSR 10


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

richnyc said:


> For me it would be this one: Orient Star Classic.
> 
> Absolutely stunning look, 38mm case, blue hands, not so overbearing logo, nicely enough "decorated" movement... Just oozes quality
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you.


----------



## Reaper85 (Apr 6, 2013)

k9shag said:


> Are there any Seiko 5 poor mans GS larger than 38mm?


Finally someone who figured Seiko 5 dress models are too small.
Actually, a lot aren't even 38mm, they are 37mm.

I have a blue SNKL43J1 (J1 means Japan made), and it is really a small watch. I prefer 40-43mm watches. My wrist is only 6.3", but still 38,5mm and smaller watches look too girly on my wrist.

First post also mentions SNKA01, or SNKA05 would be blue. What I also don't like about this one is the shape of the case, it is too round.
But SNKL41 has very similar case to Grand Seiko.

One important question, actually how big are Grand Seikos? I see the most popular SBGR059 is 37.8mm.

Also SARB033 and 045 are only 38mm. Only SARB065 is 40mm.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

I really like the SBGR059, but it's actually one of the least popular GSes, at least in the English speaking world. To date, I've never seen one in person or known of someone buying one although maybe I just missed it on one of my busier weeks. It was my second favorite behind the SBGH001 that I ended up buying. 

Anyway, 37mm is about right for many Grand Seikos. I'd say the most common automatic Grand Seikos are the SBGR051 and 053, which are 37mm. Their case is used for a lot of watches. You can get mechanical GSes up to 41mm--my Hi-Beat is the second largest, at 40mm. I think almost all quartz Grand Seikos are 37mm.

Most spring drive GSes are 41, although their diver themed ones can go up to 44. 

Anyway, I'd say 37-38mm is a pretty normal size for a GS. 5 years ago it would have been very normal...they're getting bigger. Personally, 40mm is just about right for me. Wouldn't change it.

I understand that a lot of people want larger watches, but it's worth keeping in mind that dress watches intentionally run small (a dress watch shouldn't attract a lot of attention). Orient seems to make some good 40mm PMGS alternatives though.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Reaper85 said:


> Finally someone who figured Seiko 5 dress models are too small.
> Actually, a lot aren't even 38mm, they are 37mm.
> 
> I have a blue SNKL43J1 (J1 means Japan made), and it is really a small watch. I prefer 40-43mm watches. My wrist is only 6.3", but still 38,5mm and smaller watches look too girly on my wrist.
> ...


I think they are sized just right.


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

Seiko Presage series is nice and quite affordable.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Reaper85 said:


> Also SARB033 and 045 are only 38mm.


Thank God.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

iggu74 said:


> Seiko Presage series is nice and quite affordable.


That's a great point. I'll look through their lineup and see what their best options are for a PMGS. Any particular ones in mind? Love their Laurel homage.


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just became aware of Seiko Presage last night, looking through the line-up myself, but really like the level of detail at that pricerange - pretty good quality vs. price - especially the prices from Singapore.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

here is my Pulsar PSR10
My jeweler replace the tarnish hands and he put a steel blue seconds hand like I ask , to make it look like a Grand Seiko , because it was to plain , it need it some color , here is the result 

original watch


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

How about this Sea-Gull as a budget "Grand Seiko"?


----------



## Wasper (Sep 16, 2013)

I know this is a slightly old thread, but I wanted to just pop in and say thank you for this particular thread. It gave me a bunch of different watches to look at and I ended up buying one of the ones featured in the first post.

I was very interested in those 5-series SNK models. I went with the SNKL43K1 because I never owned a blue faced watch before and it is very nice in person. I find that I am really enjoying the looks and feel of this watch. The color changes so drastically depending on the light.. very cool. I used to only wear white faced watches.. but, Blue is my favorite now 





Yay!


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

SirPaulGerman said:


> here is my Pulsar PSR10
> My jeweler replace the tarnish hands and he put a steel blue seconds hand like I ask , to make it look like a Grand Seiko , because it was to plain , it need it some color , here is the result
> 
> original watch
> ...


The blue hand is very nice! I just purchased a mostly NOS one off of ebay a couple days ago for $80. It says hello:


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Wasper said:


> I know this is a slightly old thread, but I wanted to just pop in and say thank you for this particular thread. It gave me a bunch of different watches to look at and I ended up buying one of the ones featured in the first post.
> 
> I was very interested in those 5-series SNK models. I went with the SNKL43K1 because I never owned a blue faced watch before and it is very nice in person. I find that I am really enjoying the looks and feel of this watch. The color changes so drastically depending on the light.. very cool. I used to only wear white faced watches.. but, Blue is my favorite now
> 
> ...


That's really great to hear. That's exactly what I hoped this thread would do. Great looking Seiko 5 too. I also love Seiko's sunburst dials...probably the best in the biz.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

sarb in the fall sun.


----------



## box_of (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

How hard would it be to mod a sarb035 by putting a blued seconds hand on it? I think that would make it nearly a dead ringer for a gs as well as make the dial much more attractive.


----------



## runeazn (Nov 13, 2013)

Does a poor man's version of the GS snowflake dial exist?


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

My King Seiko has a horizontally striped dial kind of like that in a graphite type color, but that's as close as I can find other than the other white King Seiko that's on the first page of this thread.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

DCOmegafan said:


> How hard would it be to mod a sarb035 by putting a blued seconds hand on it? I think that would make it nearly a dead ringer for a gs as well as make the dial much more attractive.


I don't think it'd be hard at all, and I agree, it's the weakest point of the SARB035 aesthetically. I'd say throw a blue seconds hand on it and have it regulated and voila, the ultimate PMGS.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

runeazn said:


> Does a poor man's version of the GS snowflake dial exist?


Unfortunately not that I'm aware of...it's just such a unique watch. There are some watches that might fit the bill, but it's a stretch:










Or perhaps the Grand Seiko Quartz 100th Anniversary LE:










I know they're not spot on, but it's the best I can think of.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

CitizenM said:


> I don't think it'd be hard at all, and I agree, it's the weakest point of the SARB035 aesthetically. I'd say throw a blue seconds hand on it and have it regulated and voila, the ultimate PMGS.


So how would i go about doing that?


----------



## TickTalk (Aug 24, 2009)

My SNKL41 before









And after some tweeking into my PMGS


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

You definitely added some depth, in terms of bits, to it!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd consider modding my little Seiko 5 into more like a PMGS, but one thing I couldn't find: sapphires? Is there a source? Coated and domed sapphire would seem like a heady expense for these little things... but I think it'd look great. They'd be the perfect thing to try out modding. Or just an excuse to spend more money? =) I could see swapping around parts between 2 or 3 of these could make a bunch of decent combos that are different from stock. Most people would never know or care about the mods, but you'd have your own limited edition Seiko 5 there. I know the SNXS77 or 79, blue or black dials, would look awesome with a black day/date swap and a sapphire. Change to dauphine hands of you wish. Add a red second hand for flair, etc etc.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> I'd consider modding my little Seiko 5 into more like a PMGS, but one thing I couldn't find: sapphires? Is there a source? Coated and domed sapphire would seem like a heady expense for these little things... but I think it'd look great. They'd be the perfect thing to try out modding. Or just an excuse to spend more money? =) I could see swapping around parts between 2 or 3 of these could make a bunch of decent combos that are different from stock. Most people would never know or care about the mods, but you'd have your own limited edition Seiko 5 there. I know the SNXS77 or 79, blue or black dials, would look awesome with a black day/date swap and a sapphire. Change to dauphine hands of you wish. Add a red second hand for flair, etc etc.


I think the cost of those mods plus the original cost of the watch may put you around the same price as a nice preowned sarb. Might want to think of that as an alternative  EDIT: I read a bit more and I see this has a bit more to do with modding. Sorry about that....
Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

DCOmegafan said:


> So how would i go about doing that?


Well, I would probably contact one of the Seiko modders, although any decent watchmaker can regulate it. The modders can either source a blued seconds hand from somewhere else or maybe even heat blue the original one for you.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

TickTalk said:


> My SNKL41 before
> 
> View attachment 1329029
> 
> ...


Wow nice!


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

TickTalk said:


> My SNKL41
> 
> And after some tweeking into my PMGS
> 
> View attachment 1329030


Very nice!

Can you give more details of the mod? What parts, where from, who did it etc?

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## TickTalk (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the compliments. Got them hands from Ofrei (hour, minute and second hands with hole sizes 150/90/20 respectively) and asked my local watchmaker to fit them for me. I got extra hands and modded my PMGS Black and Blue dialed versions too!


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

TickTalk said:


> Hi and thanks for the compliments. Got them hands from Ofrei (hour, minute and second hands with hole sizes 150/90/20 respectively) and asked my local watchmaker to fit them for me. I got extra hands and modded my PMGS Black and Blue dialed versions too!


Thanks!

It looks like you got the Seiko and 5 logos painted white or something too?

Did you get the crystal changed?


----------



## TickTalk (Aug 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, I only replaced the hands. the Seiko 5 logo seems white because of the angle and mainly due to my lousy phone camera I used to take the picture with. Sorry. :-/


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

I got my SNKL41K1 a few days ago, it was $70-$80 or something like that delivered and it feels like the best value watch I've bought so far! (probably bought 40 or so).

Love it, great little watch, thanks for the suggestion.

It's no GS but it's still a good quality piece, for the money. The case and bracelet are obviously built to a cost but it looks classy from a short distance. The dial isn't perfect, the lume dots are slightly off center and the bracelet rattles a bit but not as much as my 007 jubilee for example.

I've ordered a blue dialed SNKL43 too now, can't wait for that one!

I've been wearing it all day and night (I'm a chef) and it has been running at +1 second every day! A massive fluke no doubt, but a very pleasant one!

In other news I've also ordered an actual GS, the new 40mm SBGV007 quartz. REALLY can't wait for that to arrive!

I know you all like pics:


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

It's a nice one, eh? I put my SNKL41 on a burgundy leather strap and it sets it off nicely. I do find it a touch small, though, compared to my SARB035.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

stevenkelby said:


> I got my SNKL41K1 a few days ago, it was $70-$80 or something like that delivered and it feels like the best value watch I've bought so far! (probably bought 40 or so).
> 
> Love it, great little watch, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I think this must be the first time someone ordered both a Seiko 5 and a Grand Seiko at the same time lol.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> Beautiful! I think this must be the first time someone ordered both a Seiko 5 and a Grand Seiko at the same time lol.


You gotta love the contrast between the top end and the entry level, though both have their place. Many of the Seiko 5 watches are very nice-looking and a fantastic buy at the price.


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

jdto said:


> It's a nice one, eh? I put my SNKL41 on a burgundy leather strap and it sets it off nicely. I do find it a touch small, though, compared to my SARB035.


Yes I love it, looks great on that strap of yours 

I had a SARB035 but returned it as I found it a bit too small plus was not happy with the quality of finish on the hands and dial markers. My SNKL41 is superior to my old SARB035 in that area!

I did like the SARB035 in every other respect though.

Surprisingly I don't mind the smaller size of the SNKL41 now, maybe because I had lower expectations and knew it would be small, or maybe I am just more open to smaller watches now.



CitizenM said:


> Beautiful! I think this must be the first time someone ordered both a Seiko 5 and a Grand Seiko at the same time lol.


Maybe so! I paid for them both on the same day anyway


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

stevenkelby said:


> Yes I love it, looks great on that strap of yours


Thank you. I like the burgundy and it is a great combo with my burgundy brogues. I am considering getting a wider strap, which would help make the watch look a bit larger on the wrist. I could probably carefully trim a 20mm leather to fit the 18mm lugs and get one with less of a taper. I'll have to bend some thought to it and do some searching.



> I had a SARB035 but returned it as I found it a bit too small plus was not happy with the quality of finish on the hands and dial markers. My SNKL41 is superior to my old SARB035 in that area!
> 
> I did like the SARB035 in every other respect though.


That's too bad about the SARB. I have been quite enjoying mine, though I did ding the polished bezel a few days ago, which hurts! I've hit it with one of those rouge-impregnated jewellers cloths, but it still needs a bit more work.



> Surprisingly I don't mind the smaller size of the SNKL41 now, maybe because I had lower expectations and knew it would be small, or maybe I am just more open to smaller watches now.


I hear you on that one. I think part of my issue with the size of that one is the slimness of the strap and the fact that it looks smaller than the SARBs on my wrist. I am definitely going to try to address that.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

What strap would you guys recommend for the 035?


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

DCOmegafan said:


> What strap would you guys recommend for the 035?


I haven't tried one on a strap yet, but I think it would look good on a burgundy due to the off-white colour of the dial, but would also look pretty sweet on a cognac-coloured leather strap. I was looking at the Fluco straps which are genuine Horween Shell Cordovan and they look really nice and I think would do well on the SARB035.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I've found a Fluco Horween whisky but can't decide of it's too light. And then there's the Color 8...hmmmm...


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

DCOmegafan said:


> I've found a Fluco Horween whisky but can't decide of it's too light. And then there's the Color 8...hmmmm...


I know the feeling. Both of them are quite striking. I am tempted to get one for mine, but I like the bracelet so much, I don't know if I'd use it.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

The bracelet is great, that is for certain.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

So here's why I went with a burgundy strap on my SNKL41 (and also why I'm thinking about getting one for the SARB035). I am going to experiment with some leather conditioner and polish to get this strap to darken a bit, but I also expect it will do so with some wear. I'd like to get it close to the tone of the shoes, as I quite like the colour.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

jdto said:


> So here's why I went with a burgundy strap on my SNKL41 (and also why I'm thinking about getting one for the SARB035). I am going to experiment with some leather conditioner and polish to get this strap to darken a bit, but I also expect it will do so with some wear. I'd like to get it close to the tone of the shoes, as I quite like the colour.


I would start to give some cream/conditioner to that poor shoes ;-)
(Don't you see how the vamp is dryer than the wing tip?)


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

LeeMorgan said:


> I would start to give some cream/conditioner to that poor shoes ;-)
> (Don't you see how the vamp is dryer than the wing tip?)


Yeah, they are due for some love, I agree. Canadian winter is very dry!


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

Is there a SNKL41 varint with a black dial?


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

stevenkelby said:


> Is there a SNKL41 varint with a black dial?


SNKL43 - blue dial
SNKL45 - black dial

Very nice.


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

jdto said:


> SNKL43 - blue dial
> SNKL45 - black dial
> 
> Very nice.


Cheers


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Slightly OT...please excuse me but it makes no sense to me to start a new topic just for this.

Where can I find a bracelet for the SCVS003 ? boley.de has it listed but I understand they don't sell to end customers. As per their website the part number is D385AG METAL BAND and Item number is 984D385AG.

Thanks.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey gang, a little update on the thread. WUS won't let me edit it anymore, so this isn't an ideal place to put it, but we'll have to make do.

Here's the addition: The SAGL










Beautiful watch (unfortunately DCed, aren't they all) and it actually features a last gen GS movement, the 8L21, which is an unadjusted, undecorated 9S51. Not too GS looking, but I figured it was worth a mention because of the GS-derived movement.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> Hey gang, a little update on the thread. WUS won't let me edit it anymore, so this isn't an ideal place to put it, but we'll have to make do.
> 
> Here's the addition: The SAGL
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch but a bit of a stretch to consider a Brightz a PMGS though. 

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Just got SNKL45:








(edit; this IS my pic)

Ok so my initial thoughts: it's nice. I already own an SNXS79, a similar little PMGS. And was expecting a pretty similarly sized watch. I was surprised with some of the differences... I'll use it in comparison.

Two features stuck out to me when I saw live pics of this SNKL45 (rather than Seiko's stale and flat stock shots once they are wrung through the internet). The frameless black dial/day/date combo and the red second hand. They make the watch for me (the hands and markers are usually not my kind of thing, but my eye for dressier details is developing). If say the second hand were matching silver and the day/date was white, this watch would then be a bit stale (yes I see the irony when that's the case with SNXS lol). Those two features make it interesting as heck. Tomorrow, or in just another hour or so I'll start seeing it with the red Sunday, which should look rad with the second hand.

Lume is a little disappointing, I thought the dots would be a little bigger, like the SNK mil 5's, but then again I didn't really expect too much (though the lume in the SNXS is very good due to it's markers). To be fair, I'm used to diver lume and this just never had a shot, and that's ok. The caveat here is that my flashlight batteries are dying and the beam is extremely weak. And I've yet to see it charged from sunlight, which is one of the more fun ways to play with your lume.

Now, the case. The lugs are shorter than the SNXS, which is probably the most noticeable differences. The bezels are slightly different, barely worth mentioning. Crown is easier to get at, making the SNKL way more comfortable to set. I don't have large hands by any means (and a 6.5/.75 wrist) and the SNXS crown is actually hard to set due to the crown being so tiny and not protruding from the case. The shocker to me was the SNKL case was noticeably thinner! It rides a LOT lower on the wrist. Though a lot of it is the case and the caseback being lower profile, it's also due in part to the shorter/stubbier lugs. Basically it feels like the case is a bit more refined (also has some brushing on top where the SNXS is completely polished) and streamlined. I still think these cases could benefit by making them 38/39mm over 37, but they are acceptable as they are. Any smaller and I do think it'd start becoming a turn off. They barely make it. =)

The real eye opener was the realization that my SNXS does NOT have 18mm lugs as I once suspected. When the SNKL arrived and I held it up to the SNXS, it was night and day, the SNKL = 18mm and the SNXS = not 18mm, but definitely not 20mm, so pretty much 19mm. Various websites said and still say the SNXS has an 18mm band. This explains why the 18mm Movado strap I tried on it left a gap (at the time I just thought the Movado was undersized). The SNKL is now sitting on the Movado strap and it's :::Borat voice::: _very nice!_ I didn't bother sizing the bracelet and went straight for the leather. Some people consider the bracelets junk and... yea... they aren't very good... but they do work. These 5's though, are served a HUGE upgrade when put on leather. It's transformative. I'd still like to get a 20mm strap and notch it down to fit this guy, but the Movado will work in the meantime.

My ideal PMGS comes from combining elements of both of these two watches -- maybe using a blue dial -- and adding a sapphire (if that were even possible).

This is a January 2013 watch and it has a 7s26C. Seiko won't let it die!

For comparison, my SNXS:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

New pics. Still have to get comparison pics...

































Not a very dynamic array of pics... but still, this thing is rad.


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

I *love* red seconds hands!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

ken_sturrock said:


> I *love* red seconds hands!












And this photo just looks awesome lol. I really want to buy one of these for my college buddy that's not really into watches to convert him over.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ken_sturrock said:


> I *love* red seconds hands!


I know, right? I'd seen this model before on Amazon and dismissed it, but after searching live pics, the second hand just blew the watch to out of control-awesome. As I said, I think this design would be quite a bit more pedestrian if it had a silver second hand! It makes the watch, imo! =)



CitizenM said:


> And this photo just looks awesome lol. I really want to buy one of these for my college buddy that's not really into watches to convert him over.


Thanks haha. Yea I really just took a couple quick snaps in the car and when I saw this one well after I was like whoa haha. The metallic of the dial is highlighted in direct sunlight like that... in other lighting the dial just looks like gloss black. And of course all the other details light up in the sun. I suppose I could easily recommend it as a gift, especially when it comes in at around $70 before shipping.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking back at these pictures... the watch looks big on my wrist. I guess that's because I took the photos up close because live on the wrist, it still definitely feels small to me. After 3+ years of wearing mostly diver fair/40-42mm+ish stuff, I'm just used to that size. It's not _too_ small -- it's probably the perfect size for my wrist -- I just don't realize it yet. =)

I swear I wanted to get a brown leather strap for it (I think it would work in this situation), but for now I had to try something different... so my first move will be a Maratec Elite. I'm not gonna lie this is in part due to the fact CountyComm still has some for $6, lol. I will have to notch the strap down to 18mm down from 20, but there's pics of a guy's SNKL on another board where he notched a 20mm strap and it looks awesome. I know the Maratec isn't a dressy strap, but I want it more for utility, and I don't mind downplaying the dressiness of the watch. Sort of meeting in the middle. Plus... I find it hard to trust small, thin dress-like leather straps... they look really awesome at first, which means you like wearing it, which means you wear it a lot, which means it wears faster. Within a couple months of anything close to daily wear, the thing is cracking, if not already broken where you pull the strap through the buckle. I'd love to find thick padded brown leather straps that will not rot/crack with daily wear. To be fair I don't think that's truly possible, which is why I can't commit fully to leather. But I hate the idea of loving a look that keeps needing to be replaced. =\


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

I finaly got my "poor man's Grand Seiko". Not bad for $230.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

My SARB035 arrived from Japan today.........


----------



## G90125 (Feb 8, 2014)

Congratulations! Classy looking -- nice watch!



Howa said:


> My SARB035 arrived from Japan today.........


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I haven't enjoyed wearing a dressy watch _on purpose_ in a long time.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Another shot of the SARB035........


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

New straps incoming tomorrow for my 5's, brown leather and black Lorica. Never hear much on Lorica, anyone use it before?


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

I am definitely more of a vintage kind of guy, and why wouldn't I be when stuff like this is on eBay pretty much all the time?









Auction (I wouldn't post the link if I had the money to buy this, haha): RARE King Seiko Special Steel Automatic Mens Watch 5256 8010 | eBay


----------



## kamchuan (Oct 17, 2011)

The redial on this KS is very poor. The SPECIAL is clearly a wrong font. Are you sure that is a KS Special?
'
Sometimes even the movement has some franken parts if you are not sure of what you are buying.

In Japan auction houses, a true NOS vintage KS/GS (They still exist) can cost upward of a few grand.



sweffymo said:


> I am definitely more of a vintage kind of guy, and why wouldn't I be when stuff like this is on eBay pretty much all the time?
> 
> View attachment 1390328
> 
> ...


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

kamchuan said:


> The redial on this KS is very poor. The SPECIAL is clearly a wrong font. Are you sure that is a KS Special?
> '
> Sometimes even the movement has some franken parts if you are not sure of what you are buying.
> 
> In Japan auction houses, a true NOS vintage KS/GS (They still exist) can cost upward of a few grand.


I'm sure it's probably not actually a Special, and I did notice the not overly good replacement dial, but the pictures of the movement seemed pretty good and I still like how it looked. Of course I don't own any 5256 watches so I don't actually know about what the movement looks like, although the 5256 SHOULD be a better-regulated version of the 5246 (which I do have) and that movement looks like mine.

However, I'm probably not going to buy another KS until I can afford a nice 5246-6000, which at today's prices will be at least $700.

Edit: But who could resist something like this?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

argh! Shut up and take my money. I want it all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I just found this. Excellent thread, with excellent pictures and descriptions/explanations. Thanks for posting.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

My PMGS:

GRAND SEIKO '8N65-9021'.

-'Orphaned' 8N65 GS movement & dial c.1992 (+/-10secs per year).
I picked the 8N65 movement up on the 'bay about 8 months ago. I'm pretty sure the original case was scrapped for gold value, as they were heavily 18K accented.

-7N42-9021 case (1996).
Being a vintage kinda guy, I tried unsuccessfully to transplant the movement into some '60s & '70s Seiko cases, but always had stem alignment/operational issues with the depth of the case, etc. also, getting the exact inner diameter measurements, so that there was no dial movement, proved difficult. Plus, the cases were always a little heavy for the design details of the 8N65 dial. So I decided I was best to source a contemporary (1990s) case. This 7N42 case was the closest I could find, and even though it was thinner than my favoured '60s & '70s Seiko cases, still had that 'classic' thick-lugged Seiko dress watch style.

-1960s Seiko 'Beads of Rice' bracelet.
My favourite style of vintage Seiko bracelet, a nice match to the later case, and gives it that 'retro' look & feel I like.

All up cost...$158.50.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I joined the SARB club. I really am a poor man, and this is my closest I'll likely ever be to a "Grand Seiko"


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

EvoRich said:


> I joined the SARB club. I really am a poor man, and this is my closest I'll likely ever be to a "Grand Seiko"
> 
> ] That's darn close in my book. Congratulations!


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

I'm also joining the Poor Man's GrandSeiko club. Despite being a huge fan of Seiko brand i only owned one Seiko 5 till now. But today i've broken the piggy and ordered the SARB035. The closest thing to a SBGA003, based only on the looks. I kinda wish it would have a 28k bph movement, but hey, Spron 510 giving 50 hour power reserve is not a bad thing either.






It's just a thing of beauty and truly the closest thing to GrandSeiko models. Still want a GS one day but till then, this will do it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I've kind of suddenly come around to dress watches in the past couple months. I'm at the point where I might try to convince myself I need one of these SARB or SARX (that $4-500 range) as a future major purchase. It's starting to get bad when you don't even have your next major purchase and you are already planning your NEXT NEXT major purchase.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, wathes such in that regard. There is always something nice or interesting you find two clicks away. Best way to avoid that is not to browse watch related webpages at all. That helps a lot, have tried it and it works. But then i've come to WUS again and that messed everything up again


----------



## Mr TPG (Feb 28, 2014)

Does this get me in the vintage PMGS club? I'm definitely poor...


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Some day, I'll have an SBGR053. Until then, I'll have to "settle" for an SCVS003 on Panatime leather.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

cant afford a GS... well at least the presage series dont have the "5" logo under the seiko and no "sport" writing also hehehe... quite pleased with the money i spent.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is my cheapo GS Homage, mod from a Seiko SGEG59.

Before

During

After


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

Mark355 said:


> Some day, I'll have an SBGR053. Until then, I'll have to "settle" for an SCVS003 on Panatime leather.


What a lovely combo... i love the look so much! great looking seiko you got there mark!


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Is there a poor man Grand Seiko without a Date? I like the cleaner looks of no date watches.
or

Who sells the vintage looking Seiko SARB031 with leather.




Thanks,
bigC


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

I became obsessed with the SARB021 after reading the jikan review. Jbdan's photos (of which this is but one) really captured its incredible lines, balance and beauty. I'd go so far as to say I bought it for itself, and it has stoically resisted being upgraded.

Luckily there's space in my collection for a perfect, white dialled dress/sport watch with just a splash of colour...maybe a blue seconds hand?

On my wrist - for some reason the Panatime strap has shrunk a little, but I think thick leather works pretty well with it. ?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Inspired by this thread, I just got these two:










And I will add that I am extremely (and rather pleasantly) surprised by the quality. It was an impulse Amazon purchase after reading this thread, and I really wasn't sure what to expect.

The watches themselves are incredibly well made, and pictures don't quite do justice. The bracelets feel a little light, but are still pretty neat, especially when you consider the price point.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Every time I see these threads I get one step closer to pulling the trigger on the SARB035.


----------



## sgt253 (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't know if I can hold out much longer...definitely poor...definitely need a PMGS...time will tell...


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

sgt253 said:


> I don't know if I can hold out much longer...definitely poor...definitely need a PMGS...time will tell...


I would *very highly* recommend the Seiko SNKL41. It's remarkably well done and I am extremely impressed by the overall quality (of the watch, anyway - the bracelet is what it is, for that price point).


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Metlin said:


> I would *very highly* recommend the Seiko SNKL41. It's remarkably well done and I am extremely impressed by the overall quality (of the watch, anyway - the bracelet is what it is, for that price point).


Any reason you recommend the 41 over the 45? I keep looking at both. The red second hand on the 45 is nice, but I have primarily black dial watches and a white dial would offer some nice variety.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

PWack said:


> Any reason you recommend the 41 over the 45? I keep looking at both. The red second hand on the 45 is nice, but I have primarily black dial watches and a white dial would offer some nice variety.


Just a visual preference, really. Plus, I feel that the red second hand is distracting from the clean dial, and the sunburst white dial is *much* nicer in person. Here's a pic:










I don't think you can go wrong with either watch, though.


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Metlin said:


> Just a visual preference, really. Plus, I feel that the red second hand is distracting from the clean dial, and the sunburst white dial is *much* nicer in person. Here's a pic:


That is a very compelling pic. Nice watch.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

PWack said:


> That is a very compelling pic. Nice watch.


Thank you.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

some old pics i never put up:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I guess this turned into what i call a PIC BONANZA hahaha

















































SNKL overload lol, more than anyone ever wanted!


----------



## clikclok (Dec 15, 2010)

No such thing as overload! Thank you once again for the photos. It definitely looks a lot more pricier than it really is. Very elegant yet simple!


----------



## itr1244 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## CHD Dad (Feb 17, 2006)

I just joined the club yesterday. Been eyeing this watch for quite some time and finally pulled the trigger when it popped up here. The watch is a whopping two weeks old! Seller bought it and decided it didnt suit him.

I am extremely impressed with the build quality. Wish the movt was decorated a little nicer but I certainly cant complain with how well it works. In 24 hours its -4 sec and that was sitting on my dresser all night. Case is extremely well finished and the dial, hands and indices are remarkable. This watch is a huge departure for me as I normally wear divers, everything from 40mm up to 44mm. I was getting tired of the big chunks of steel on my wrist and wanted something a bit dressier that could still go with casual wear. I dont wear suits and I tend to live in shorts and a t-shirt every day. Watch still looks good to me and I cant wait to start throwing some other straps and NATO's on it. My only worry is how it will take daily wear around 3 young boys. I hate having to swap out watches all the time when its play time. I dont plan on rough housing outside with it but I also dont want to be paranoid about it. I see the shiny bezel taking some hits in the future but I am hopeful I can polish those out if they start to bug me. I buy watches to wear and not sit in a box...

Two photos. One on the stock bracelet when it came in. The other is on a black/white stitched padded Roma buffalo strap. Plan on at least one brown leather/croc and a couple different NATO's to add in to the mix! Not so great pics, they are both from my phone!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Another Seiko owner posted these two and I thought this might be a good addition to the list:

Here's the GS, the SBGE001:










And here's the suggest PMGS: The SNZH53J1:


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

My poorman GS edition..


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's my poor man's GS, SNE165, with dauphine hands:







:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

glad this thread was bumped because soon (tomorrow, or tonight if i get too bored) i'll have pics of my recent PMKS-- Poor man's king Seiko. I never realized how under appreciated and _classic_ the 5's with a silver dial look, because there were 4 or 5 good PMKS's to choose from, (almost as if all of them had at least 1 positive that another didn't have) and any might have fit the bill. Just add leather and you almost have the quintessential late 60's businessman's watch! (that's probably not the most accurate statement, but i wanted to say it haha).


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

This model looks to qualify as a PMGS, the Presage SARY055. Not my pic:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok this is overdue by a week or so. I did take pictures but I didn't like the lighting, and I just didn't take any other decent shots til today. So here's something like a Poor Man's King Seiko. I don't know why it took me so long to get something with a silver dial but I've been wearing this to work almost every day since I got it.

SNX993

































I'd like to get it modded eventually... black days (considering leaving the date white for that black/white day date), different min/hours hands and a red second hand. Wish I had the skills, but even to try this as my first i'd be risking a bunch of handsets. =\


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Another contender.. SNKL15.

Note the very subtle vertical stripe on the outside of the dial. It's not always visible.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

SARY057. Definitely a PMGS.


----------



## lotus1109 (Oct 6, 2014)

May I know is there any seiko chronograph that looks like a grand Seiko?


----------



## duyanh2806 (Nov 2, 2014)

hi guys 

im going to choose my first seiko 5.

i have 2 options, seiko 5 snkl41 and snka01. in your opinion, which is look more nice?


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

duyanh2806 said:


> hi guys
> 
> im going to choose my first seiko 5.
> 
> i have 2 options, seiko 5 snkl41 and snka01. in your opinion, which is look more nice?


SNKA01 has an integrated bracelet. So I would pick if if you think you'll keep it on that bracelet. If you prefer other options. like a leather strap, then SNKL41 is the only choice.


----------



## duyanh2806 (Nov 2, 2014)

hantms said:


> SNKA01 has an integrated bracelet. So I would pick if if you think you'll keep it on that bracelet. If you prefer other options. like a leather strap, then SNKL41 is the only choice.


thanks


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

duyanh2806 said:


> hi guys
> 
> im going to choose my first seiko 5.
> 
> i have 2 options, seiko 5 snkl41 and snka01. in your opinion, which is look more nice?


I have the SNKL41 myself and it's a great looking watch. I really like the dial and the case shape. The bracelet is crap though (but what did expect from a $100 automatic). I only wish the case size was a bit larger. 40mm would be perfect.


----------



## Oblongata (Mar 29, 2012)

Question: the SARB line's sapphire crystal has no AR properties like the Grand Seiko. Is this a problem for most people? I've read from other members that it can get annoying when you can't read the time when light is glaring off the watch. Which color dial would reflect less light? I would assume white would reflect more light naturally, but from videos and pictures, it seems that the black dials reflect more light.


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

duyanh2806 said:


> hi guys
> 
> im going to choose my first seiko 5.
> 
> i have 2 options, seiko 5 snkl41 and snka01. in your opinion, which is look more nice?


SNKL41 for sure.


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

Oblongata said:


> Question: the SARB line's sapphire crystal has no AR properties like the Grand Seiko. Is this a problem for most people? I've read from other members that it can get annoying when you can't read the time when light is glaring off the watch. Which color dial would reflect less light? I would assume white would reflect more light naturally, but from videos and pictures, it seems that the black dials reflect more light.


I don't mind the lack of AR coating. I don't have any of the SARB's (on their way), but I do have a black dial watch with sapphire crystal and no coating. I can read the the time just fine most of the time. In fact, I can't remember being bothered by it at all.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

go for the SNKL41.


----------



## duyanh2806 (Nov 2, 2014)

DustinC said:


> I have the SNKL41 myself and it's a great looking watch. I really like the dial and the case shape. The bracelet is crap though (but what did expect from a $100 automatic). I only wish the case size was a bit larger. 40mm would be perfect.





Steelwrist said:


> SNKL41 for sure.





JR1 said:


> go for the SNKL41.


thanks all for your advices

but i just pick snka01 yesterday for 82$

here is one of my unboxing pictures








but may i ask you why pick snkl41 instead of snka01. both of them use 7s26 movement.

thanks


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

duyanh2806 said:


> thanks all for your advices
> 
> but i just pick snka01 yesterday for 82$
> 
> ...


Because you can swap out the bracelet with the snkl41, which you can't with the snka01.

If you could swap the band, the A41 would be my choice as well because I prefer the shape.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Anyway, better shots of the other contender, SNKL15. (Silver dial, with a rather subtle vertical stripe that you only see in certain lighting conditions up close.)

On the stock bracelet (which isn't very good as you might imagine)









On leather (better)


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Soak.


----------



## fl0yf (Nov 25, 2014)

Wasper said:


> I know this is a slightly old thread, but I wanted to just pop in and say thank you for this particular thread. It gave me a bunch of different watches to look at and I ended up buying one of the ones featured in the first post.
> 
> I was very interested in those 5-series SNK models. I went with the SNKL43K1 because I never owned a blue faced watch before and it is very nice in person. I find that I am really enjoying the looks and feel of this watch. The color changes so drastically depending on the light.. very cool. I used to only wear white faced watches.. but, Blue is my favorite now
> 
> ...


That one looks very nice! I was thinking to order SNKL43K1 but is it possible to change bracelet on that, or does this one have integrated bracelet? And also which size leather bracelet is suitable for 5-series SNK models 18mm or 20mm?


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

fl0yf said:


> That one looks very nice! I was thinking to order SNKL43K1 but is it possible to change bracelet on that, or does this one have integrated bracelet? And also which size leather bracelet is suitable for 5-series SNK models 18mm or 20mm?


Bracelet can be changed and it takes an 18mm strap.


----------



## fl0yf (Nov 25, 2014)

DustinC said:


> Bracelet can be changed and it takes an 18mm strap.


Thanks! I just ordered SNKL43K1, now I have to find some nice leather strap for my SNKL43K1. Any recommendations for ordering leather straps to Europe?


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

I have mine on a Hirsch Duke (Alligator embossed). It's a bit pricy though (€36), but a pretty cool strap nonetheless.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Hirsch Modena is an economical and good looking strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
(I seriously dislike typing on that itty-bitty keyboard)


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, here it is: My Seiko SNKL41 with a black Hadley Roma strap, my version of the PMGS.

As it turns out, the thin band works just fine, especially when paired with a suit. I think part of my hangup was that I'd been wearing an Orient Ray for a couple straight days before I put this on, so it felt tiny by comparison, which it is.

Now that I've worn it a few days, I'm really loving it.










Makes a pretty suitable dress watch, I think. Has an old-school classic feel to it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

PMGS/KS: modded









they always look the best on Sunday =)

edit: it's silver, just the lamp i have there gives off yellowish light and the table is a like a 70's gross avocado color, so not the best place to shoot a silver watch haha.


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

any one know have any model of those you post is bigger saiz maybe 42mm?
I wish to hv 1 in my collection...well..poor men's grand Seiko. no doubt. I m poor men.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

watchnbuy said:


> any one know have any model of those you post is bigger saiz maybe 42mm?
> I wish to hv 1 in my collection...well..poor men's grand Seiko. no doubt. I m poor men.


some 5's do come in larger cases but at that size they become more like sport watches than dress watches. They don't make very dressy ones at that size, but some probably can pass for dressy after some dial and/or hand mods.


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 8, 2008)

Enjoyed this thread a lot! Have a SNKL41 in the mail and I am now trying to source a blue second hand. Been looking at Cousins UK but no luck. Any of you guys have any pointers? Yobokies I presume? Anywhere else...I'm in the EU. Thanks!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

What do you guys think about this one?










I think it's good enough to be the PMGS

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

busmatt said:


> What do you guys think about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matt, 
Your Kinetic reminds more of a kind of 1950s era Laurel...Seiko have released a few 'homages' to these watches since around the mid-'90s. 
Search for Seiko 4S24.
Here's a couple of vintage examples...

















And a Lord Marvel & 1957 Marvel...

















Seiko's design 'language' had changed by the '60s, and what is recognised as the 'classic' KS/GS style, still very much in evidence today, was arrived at.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/three-kings-grand-seiko-919759.html

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## samay (Oct 1, 2009)

This one should be a good PMGS
SBTM217
(I wonder if it is perpetual without the radio signal though)

Now since even the GS is available officially in US, why can't they release such models officially in US etc..
Strange...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't know where else to post but this seems at least an appropriate place, so there's just this:

Over the past 2 weeks i've been obsessed with the SARB033, one of the kings of the PMGS title. I've never been a huge dress watch guy, but I've been on board enough lately that my last 3 or so purchases have been in the PMGS vein, and _now_ I'm into the 033. This would really be all I'd ever need dress-wise, IMO. I'm sure that'll change but this would also be probably my biggest single watch purchase (though i have mods where sapphires/bezels/parts make the 'cost' higher) and just ironic to me that for someone who started in Seikos with a chrono and divers, would now be making my biggest purchase on a dress watch. =) I'm really jonesing to place the order but it's not really smart for me to right now. It'd be sort of an early tax return/x-mas present. I should wait for said tax return but I'm afraid the situation might change rather randomly on unpredictably as far as the Amazon front goes, and the gift cards i'm planning on putting toward it. So I'm not sure what to do =|


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> I don't know where else to post but this seems at least an appropriate place, so there's just this:
> 
> Over the past 2 weeks i've been obsessed with the SARB033, one of the kings of the PMGS title. I've never been a huge dress watch guy, but I've been on board enough lately that my last 3 or so purchases have been in the PMGS vein, and _now_ I'm into the 033. This would really be all I'd ever need dress-wise, IMO. I'm sure that'll change but this would also be probably my biggest single watch purchase (though i have mods where sapphires/bezels/parts make the 'cost' higher) and just ironic to me that for someone who started in Seikos with a chrono and divers, would now be making my biggest purchase on a dress watch. =) I'm really jonesing to place the order but it's not really smart for me to right now. It'd be sort of an early tax return/x-mas present. I should wait for said tax return but I'm afraid the situation might change rather randomly on unpredictably as far as the Amazon front goes, and the gift cards i'm planning on putting toward it. So I'm not sure what to do =|


If it makes no financial sense, then don't do it.

On the other hand if you want to try and flip ur least loved pieces in order to get the SARB035..........then DO IT!!!!!!!!!!

But I know what you mean. Got the SARB065 today. It's a lovely piece no freaking doubt about it. But it's not a stunner. I've heard the SARB066 looks better in real than it does in pics........
So yeh, dress watches won't have the same interest or wrist presence your divers or chronographs have. Why not dip your toe into an Orient Bambino or SNKL41 to see if it makes sense to part with that much cash for the SARB035. You can flip the Bambino or SNKL41 if you decide to get the SARB.

My experience has been that it's worth flipping to get the mid range SARBs.


----------



## samay (Oct 1, 2009)

samay said:


> This one should be a good PMGS
> SBTM217
> (I wonder if it is perpetual without the radio signal though)
> 
> ...


Can anybody confirm if the sbtm217 is perpetual without the radio signal ? The watch's specs say its perpetual, but the 7B52 movement manual doesn't mention that...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Maithree said:


> If it makes no financial sense, then don't do it.
> 
> On the other hand if you want to try and flip ur least loved pieces in order to get the SARB035..........then DO IT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


It's more about the uncertainty of the watch if I wait another month. Like I feel I have to jump on it NOW before the situation changes either in availability or price. =)


----------



## dustdevil02 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got this for $300, a good deal? Planning to polish the case and clean the dial.(the lighting makes it look clean but its not)
EDIT: Anyone knows at which position does the crown has to be before removing it? The piece that you push to remove the stem can be seen no matter the position. I have tried removing the stem at all 3 positions but it doesn't come out even with a considerable amount of force.


----------



## messy11 (Jan 31, 2015)

got my poor man's grand seiko today

Seiko SCVS003 preowned



























Since the original bracelet doesnt fit my wrist, I replaced it with bracelet from other watch.

What do you think about the this combo? Thinking about using hirsch leather strap to make it more dressier


----------



## sunlight_man (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a SNKA07. I would like to get a PMGS without the integrated band. However, I would like to retain the "wave" pattern dial of my current watch. Does anyone know of an SNKE, SNKL or SARB (for example), that has a nice textured dial (black, white or silver)?


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

dustdevil02 said:


> Just got this for $300, a good deal? Planning to polish the case and clean the dial.(the lighting makes it look clean but its not)
> EDIT: Anyone knows at which position does the crown has to be before removing it? The piece that you push to remove the stem can be seen no matter the position. I have tried removing the stem at all 3 positions but it doesn't come out even with a considerable amount of force.


Hi dustdevil02,

Any luck removing that GS stem?
Is it a 5645 movement?
I'm pretty sure it's the button/dot like release mechanism and not any sort of lever, and the crown pulled 'out' to last position before depressing.
Best of luck.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

For less money than a GS, but still not for the impoverished, the half metal, half ceramic Rado Hyperchrome series contains some awesome models. I fondled them last friday in an airport shop and was seriously tempted. They come in 40 and 42mm variants:










I must say, while they have "only" a well adjusted workhorse movement, i found them in fact more attractice than GS!

Alternatively for the truly poor the made in India HMT Jalanta can offer you a glimpse of that elusive GS elegance:


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

This is a new piece for my collection, a 1975 Lord Marvel 36000 for $250. Closest to a GS I'll ever come 

wristshot good by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> For less money than a GS, but still not for the impoverished, the half metal, half ceramic Rado Hyperchrome series contains some awesome models. I fondled them last friday in an airport shop and was seriously tempted. They come in 40 and 42mm variants:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like how you used the word fondle. 

seriously, i never liked rado but these are nice.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

JR1 said:


> i like how you used the word fondle.
> 
> seriously, i never liked rado but these are nice.


They are really quite impressive in real. An interesting cheaper alternative to Gs or an Aqua Terra. Simpler 2824 inside, but really, really nice in the hand.
Perhaps a bit bling. The polished ceramics sure are reflective.
I have been seriously tempted. I do love GS but always found them a little small from my wrist. And in fact, I found these Rados even more attractive.


----------



## dustdevil02 (Jul 21, 2014)

HIPdeluxe said:


> Hi dustdevil02,
> 
> Any luck removing that GS stem?
> Is it a 5645 movement?
> ...


It worked! Thank you so much! Now I can start cleaning the dial.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Bump, gotta keep this thread alive haha.

So, admittedly, I kinda began ignoring the bulk of my 5's (and rest of my Seikos in general) once this blasted SARB033 rolled in. =) Just prior to that, my favorite 'dressy' watch of the moment was a SNK993 (silver dial 5) that I had modded with hands from a SNXS79 and black day/date from my SNZG15. As usual, when i originally got it, I took it right off the bracelet and stored it and had the watch mostly on a Lorica strap or Natos.

So this SARB storms in and I've been wearing it almost daily since I got it. One thing I usually DON'T do, is wear a watch on the bracelet non-stop, but I've been liking the SARB on the bracelet (after a period on a leather strap). But I also do remember my fondness for that silver dial 5, as it was unique to my collection in that it's my first/only silver dial, which was a departure from my usual black dial fare. So tonight I had a simple idea; like SARB on bracelet = try the SNK on bracelet. I took it out to look at it (the stock bracelet), and immediately didn't like it. Really bland, really rattley. Then it dawned on me, try the bracelet from my SNKL45 on the SNK, since both have 18mm lugs... the endlinks are ALMOST perfect, I'm surprised it fits so well; and by that i mean it's a pretty solid connection with no gaps! You can see they just barely don't line up, but it's not super obvious and only WUS would really notice. SNKL bracelet has a decent button-release clasp to boot, where the original SNK993 bracelet has an even cheaper clasp that clicks shut. 

after all those words, you'd think I'd have pictures.... lol but nah. I'll try to get some soon.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

My vintage Seiko Sea Horse and of course, a SCVS003:


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

*Here's my version, a modded cheap quartz Casio MTP-V002D-7A. Bought also a blue second hand but it's .20 and the movement is.17 so I will probably bring it to watch maker to see if he can make it fit.
**
But by now I'm quite happy with the result.

*


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

So.. wouldn't a Brightz SDGM003 be pretty much the closest you can ever get to a GS without it actually being a GS?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

hantms said:


> So.. wouldn't a Brightz SDGM003 be pretty much the closest you can ever get to a GS without it actually being a GS?


Was all excited about this at first but only one I've ever seen posted on this site was on sales forum by someone who had it about a week and found it too dressy. Others have said they had one on order but for some reason never posted. Would love to see some wrist shots and read owner's thoughts. I too think this comes very close to GS aesthetics, but why no takers (eccentric dial? Too big? Opal crown detail?):think:


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

To me my Sumo is a grand Seiko, if not technically a Grand Seiko.


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll probably never wear a true GS (crying). This is most likely the closest I'll get - but I can definitely live with that.


----------



## Gaczr7s (Dec 10, 2012)

SDGM003. Arrived two days ago.


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

I was just out shopping and saw this SRP703. I think it makes a nice affordable alternative to a Grand Seiko. Price wise, it is positioned between the Seiko 5 and SARB models.


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Seriously nice! How about some wrist shots?


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Wrist shots? How do you like it?


Gaczr7s said:


> SDGM003. Arrived two days ago.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

My Seiko 5 SNKM47


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

mozatihom, what's the lug width on that SNKM47?


----------



## Gaczr7s (Dec 10, 2012)

glassmandave said:


> Wrist shots? How do you like it?


It gets more wrist time than my PO. I love it. Recently had the opportunity to try on a few GS's while I was wearing it. Very close on a few models. Would certainly suggest it for anyone considering a GS.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

wadefish said:


> mozatihom, what's the lug width on that SNKM47?


The lug width is 18mm


----------



## Gaczr7s (Dec 10, 2012)

Couple more pics of the SDGM003...
































































Sent from my iPad using "Crapatalk"


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 3309554
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309562


i have lots of nice watches.........but it just so happens...........I'm wearing that exact same watch as I type!
the lume and finishing it so crazy good for a $60 watch....unbelieveable actually.
love the seiko 5 low end line for the price.
the high end seikos are great bang for buck too.........I'm just a seiko fan at any price range.
long live seiko!!!


----------



## Gibraltar (May 8, 2011)

Gaczr7s said:


> Couple more pics of the SDGM003...


Wow, the finishing on that gives up very little vs. Grand Seiko. Great watch!


----------



## Gaczr7s (Dec 10, 2012)

Gibraltar said:


> Wow, the finishing on that gives up very little vs. Grand Seiko. Great watch!


As I mentioned before, I had an opportunity to try on a few watches in Austin, the exact ones below. First off the salesman Chris was fantastic. I highly recommend you guys check out his site as he has a few options in new and used watches. At any rate, it was very difficult for me to spot many differences in the quality of both the fit and finish. With the exception of the SBGV007 with its highly polished top case, the 003 matched up well. Certainly not able to spot quality differences from arms length.

http://lextempus.com...iant=1705924291

http://lextempus.com...iant=1705989891

http://lextempus.com...iant=1706283075

http://lextempus.com...iant=1705990723

Sent from my iPad using "Crapatalk"


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Gaczr7s said:


> SDGM003. Arrived two days ago.


Damn it. I want that. It's a clear step from my SARB toward GS. Just when I thought I'd be good with my SARB for the few (many) years it would take me to feel ok with spending the money for a full GS.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

New_World said:


> i have lots of nice watches.........but it just so happens...........I'm wearing that exact same watch as I type!
> the lume and finishing it so crazy good for a $60 watch....unbelieveable actually.
> love the seiko 5 low end line for the price.
> the high end seikos are great bang for buck too.........I'm just a seiko fan at any price range.
> long live seiko!!!


Yup. I began with Seiko's affordable divers, but later got into the small 5's and even a wrassled up a SARB033 at the beginning of this year.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh dear these sdgm003 pictures are beautiful. I've been thinking about snagging a sarb035 for a while now but these just seem like a big step up. That bracelet is stunning...


----------



## Gaczr7s (Dec 10, 2012)

Gotta say gents, you will not be disappointed with this watch (SDGM003). Rarely off my wrist since I purchased it. My PO is getting jealous. 


Sent from my iPad using "Crapatalk"


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

That SDGM003.. damn.


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

I started off with a SNMK47 and wore it regularly. Great bang for the buck but it was a little small and the Seiko 5 shield seemed a bit out of place. Was finally in a position to consider the SARB and then I ran across the SDGM003. Very happy I did. A good chunk more than the SARB ($582 delivered to SoCal from Rakuten) but less than a quarter of the least expensive GS. Super happy with it and feel it is the ultimate PMGS (well, not quite as poor, PMGS.) I've never liked any stock Seiko bracelet that I've had (I've never had a GS or the high end divers that get compliments for their bracelets) but the SDGM003 bracelet is super nice. Solid, smooth, no rattles, nicely detailed, a couple of half links for sizing - the bracelet gets equal time along with the Rios 1931 Louisiana leather straps (in both black and brown.) Equal to the bracelet on the SDGZ013 (also very nice - they look identical) although it's heavier (stainless vs. the Ti of the SDGZ.) The bracelet on the SBDC027 LE Sumo doesn't compare - NATOs and rubber for me on that one. I might have preferred a signed crown to the onyx but I've grown used to it and it plays off of the black dial. My pictures are no match for the previous posters but there are a few on my instagram feed if you're in to that sort of thing.

Cheers,


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

clean, classic look. it really is an alternative if you cannot part with your money to get a GS. i considered this watch when i wanted to get a dress watch last yr.



wusbert said:


> I was just out shopping and saw this SRP703. I think it makes a nice affordable alternative to a Grand Seiko. Price wise, it is positioned between the Seiko 5 and SARB models.
> View attachment 5638433


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

My poor man's GS is complete!

I've always loved the SNKL41, but the 18mm band always felt too thin for my wrist. So I did a case swap and it feels much better on the wrist now, with the 20mm band. I do wish the lugs had the thicker look of the SNKL41, but had to pick one or the other. I may entertain a hand swap down the road a bit (silver hour/minute hands, blue seconds hand),
but for now I'm happy!

SNKL41 dial
SNKE79 case
Hirsch Duke band


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Congratulations! It looks awesome!

I was inspired by this thread to find my next purchase, and was looking through the watchsleuth site, both the SNKL41 and SNKE79 were shortlisted.
And now i know... the cases can be transplanted! :-!

I would think that the red second hand from the SNKE79 might look really nice on it though. Just a thought.



StogieNinja said:


> My poor man's GS is complete!
> 
> I've always loved the SNKL41, but the 18mm band always felt too thin for my wrist. So I did a case swap and it feels much better on the wrist now, with the 20mm band. I do wish the lugs had the thicker look of the SNKL41, but had to pick one or the other. I may entertain a hand swap down the road a bit (silver hour/minute hands, blue seconds hand),
> but for now I'm happy!
> ...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

The red second hand would look great. I like it a lot in the black version if the snkl41 (can't remember the model off hand.) 

I'm a "cool" colors guy personally, so I prefer blues and grays, and generally avoid "warm" colors like red and orange. I don't even like the red SUN on the day dial.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Does this fit into the category of a PMGS? It's not an auto, but it's quite dressy, has the narrow sword hands with no lume, and shiny indices (polished SS indices .....they just look gold in that particular light/angle).

Also, the dial is a textured "sunburst" blue with radiating lines.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

My PMGS


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

There have been a ton of cool possibilities competing for PMGS but I like an earlier idea, why not buy an original 1960's Grand Seiko or a King Seiko.....they can really work.








...and as has also been said you can pick up a decent vintage for about the same money as some of the current (non-GS) options that have been pointed out in this thread.


----------



## Hide-n-watch (Nov 27, 2015)

What an awesome thread! You gents helped me pick my next Seiko. While not a poor man by most yardsticks, I choose to put most of my resources into other things today. The wife and I have owned several Rolex's over the years, but just can't justify that extravagance now. I would love a Navitimer, but still too expensive. (Navitimer limited editions are drop dead gorgeous IMHO.) Enter Seiko JDM automatics. Talk about extreme bang for the buck in what most would consider a low end watch. I can get gaggle of nice new Seikos for the cost of one used beater Rolex. A highbeat GS is now on the holy grail list along with the Breitling, which will probably never happen. In the meantime, I started with an SKX009 Pepsi diver. Then wandered over to the Orient Bambino, then an original Orange Monster, followed by the Alpinist, and finally the amazing SARB033. Now lusting to augment the collection with the stunning SDGM001 cream dial Grand Cocktail.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jabar Braverman (Jun 18, 2015)

Gaczr7s said:


> Couple more pics of the SDGM003...


Terrific. I'm in Japan now, and picked up this SDGM001 "Grand Cocktail"--which is basically the same watch but with a cream-colored sunburst dial--the other day at retail in Tokyo. Tried on the 003 as well, and it's equally terrific, but I really wanted a light dial.

The finishing on these, and especially on the bracelets, is really something at this price point. As someone said in another thread, I feel like I've almost got a Grand Seiko for 20% of the price. The Grand Seikos are really on another level, but for a watch under $1K, it's hard do better (my Stowa Partitio is comparable). I have the 0065 Cocktail Time already, and this one just blows it away in terms of overall quality.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaczr7s (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice. Would love to visit an actual Seiko boutique. I also have the 065 and love it as well, but you're right, it is still a little under the finish on the 003. 


Sent from my iPad using "Crapatalk"


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's another take that I like for the PMGS it is a 1964 Weekdater, not only is the case and dial very reminiscent of a vintage GS, the hands are dead ringers... 








...and here is Harry T's Weekdater on shark mesh, it's a great combo...


----------



## Hide-n-watch (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the pic, Jabar. 

While the SDGM001 might be the most sensible pick, especially for this thread, my GS fever has taken a turn for the worse. The SDGH001 is screaming that it alone can cure this disease we all seem to be suffering from. All others are just placebos, and the results incurable if not dealt with properly. I'm now scraping pennies out of the corner, looking under sofa cushions, and eBay-ing anything not nailed down (yes, even the Tag wannabe and un-mounted Trijicon scope) to cure this maliday once and for all...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chochocho (Jun 4, 2015)

nice thread! thanks for the pictures


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Have to give a thumbs up to the SRP701 and 703.

If only there were the possibility to upgrade the bracelet with, say the SDGM bracelet, or even the SARB or SARX015.

Anyone know of any steel bracelets with solid ends and an interlocking fold clasp that will actually fit the SRP701/703 properly?


----------



## ButchV (Jan 8, 2013)

SNKM47








I polished the thin bands of the center links of the bracelet though, just to give it a bit of contrast.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I just purchased three Seiko 5's several days ago. Really love the watches! Excellent quality but low price. b-)

SNX111. I particularly like the three o'clock position of the crown. It is quite uncommon among Seiko 5's.









The other one is SNK381.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> I just purchased three Seiko 5's several days ago. Really love the watches! Excellent quality but low price. b-)
> 
> SNX111. I particularly like the three o'clock position of the crown. It is quite uncommon among Seiko 5's.


Lovely finds! Dig that SNK381.

Never really occurred to me that the 3 o'clock position is uncommon though. 










SEIKO 5 Finder - Search Results for Crown Position = 03:00, Sorted by Popularity


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My another classy but affordable SNK793.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

artblakey said:


> Lovely finds! Dig that SNK381.
> 
> Never really occurred to me that the 3 o'clock position is uncommon though.
> 
> ...


Wow ... SEIKO 5 Finder is very informative and useful! As a new member here, I didn't know that website before. Thanks for letting me know!
Cheers


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

I can finally contribute to this thread!

Watch is a SNKK87 with a $17 brown leather strap and yobokies "Grand-S" hands (chrome H-M and blue S)


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

I believe that little line on the center of the second hand is from me botching the setting of it... :-s It was pristine when I received it from yobokies! I may order another one if it starts to bother me, but you can only really notice it in close-up pics or under the right light angle.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

ericcomposer72 said:


> I believe that little line on the center of the second hand is from me botching the setting of it... :-s It was pristine when I received it from yobokies! I may order another one if it starts to bother me, but you can only really notice it in close-up pics or under the right light angle.


Very nice. I love it. Is it handwindable? Width case?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9195 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

panchoskywalker said:


> Very nice. I love it. Is it handwindable? Width case?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9195 mediante Tapatalk


Seiko 5's are not hand-windable, but I have 3 and that has never bothered me so far.

The width of the case is 38-39mm-ish... 39 if you count the slightly asymmetrical part that juts out next to the crown, but it feels more like 38mm


----------



## Foongtastic (Oct 12, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> My poor man's GS is complete!
> 
> I've always loved the SNKL41, but the 18mm band always felt too thin for my wrist. So I did a case swap and it feels much better on the wrist now, with the 20mm band. I do wish the lugs had the thicker look of the SNKL41, but had to pick one or the other. I may entertain a hand swap down the road a bit (silver hour/minute hands, blue seconds hand),
> but for now I'm happy!
> ...


How did you know the case/movement/dial would fit?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I asked a lot of questions, but any of the 5's using the same movement with the same crown placement, as without a chapter ring should work.


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

Switched up what I had. Here is my poor man's SBGR061:

















SNKK79 case
SNKK87 dial
Dagaz dial dots to attach dial
Yobokies GS hands
HR Republic strap

Seiko 5's work pretty well on my small 6.25" wrist


----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)

This thread is a great read of "out of stock pretty much everywhere" watches. 

Would be nice to see some up to date in stock variations.


----------



## gwilder (Aug 16, 2017)

Does anyone else feel that the SARX033/035 would be the PERFECT PMGS if only the case diameter were a bit smaller? The GS's are 37, the SARB033 comes in 38, why are these beautiful SARXs so large (even with the short lug to lug)? And can anyone comment on how they might wear on a smaller 6.75" wrist? I'd like to pull the trigger, but without actually trying such a large dress (dressy/sport) watch, I hesitate.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

How can you not love these and for about $75 a pop


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

My Grand Seiko substitute...


----------



## superh3ro (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Not a small case, but here is my PMGS, the SARB021. It's also the only non-diver that I own.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Jidomaki said:


> Not a small case, but here is my PMGS, the SARB021. It's also the only non-diver that I own.


Want to see more the hour marker. Is that 3D?


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

Unsure of this qualifies for a PMGS. But here's my SARX045 in a dark brown strap.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Jidomaki said:
> 
> 
> > Not a small case, but here is my PMGS, the SARB021. It's also the only non-diver that I own.
> ...


Hello Theo. Yes it is 3D. There is more "depth" to them compared to the SARB033. The hour markers and hands catch light well so unless it is really pitch black, you can tell the time ok. Some say the no lume is why they went with the SARB033 instead, but the finish of the SARB021 is something that you cannot compare with the 033.


----------



## nitro450exp (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello all,

I have decided my PMGS will be the SARX033 on a Blue Croc strap (L07Y018J9).

What do you think ?

I would love a Ti PMGS any thoughts on a TI PMGS with similar looks as the SARX033 ?

Thanks Nitro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Looked in an old folder and found this of my SNKL45.









It's actually been modded since this old pic and i exited my little 5's stage a while back so it doesn't see much light. but basically all that happened was the black day/date went into a different watch and it got replaced by white, which still works for the watch of course. i need to take new photos of it how it is now.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

SNKL23 on a leftover black strap. Really quite posh looking.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

View attachment 12532101


View attachment 12532103


small. simple. silver.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12532101
> 
> 
> View attachment 12532103
> ...


oh great, are we back to having pic posting problems?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Basically a GS diver


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Basically a GS diver


What model is that?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Is this close enough to be a PMGS, the SDGM003.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12532101
> 
> 
> View attachment 12532103
> ...


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

DCOmegafan said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it is the SLA017. Though it isn't really a poor mans watch...


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Reviving the thread with an SNKL15 on straps. Looks very clean and much nicer than some more expensive watches IMO. It's the silver sister to the 'Hoodinkee' million dollar looking Seiko SNKL23.


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Akshayphal said:


> Reviving the thread with an SNKL15 on straps. Looks very clean and much nicer than some more expensive watches IMO. It's the silver sister to the 'Hoodinkee' million dollar looking Seiko SNKL23.
> View attachment 13273661


 Heres a quick mod I did with the SNKL15.




















Close enough to the SGBR037


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Akshayphal said:


> Reviving the thread with an SNKL15 on straps. Looks very clean and much nicer than some more expensive watches IMO. It's the silver sister to the 'Hoodinkee' million dollar looking Seiko SNKL23.
> View attachment 13273661


 Heres a quick mod I did with the SNKL15.
View attachment 13297965
View attachment 13297967
View attachment 13297969


Close enough to the SGBR037
View attachment 13297983


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't know if this is breaking the rules...mm300...a grand seiko which hides in plain sight!!


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Here are a couple of common contenders -.SARX035, SDGM003:


----------



## Justin Alexander (Jun 29, 2018)

Seiko SNKL41 on a Di-Modell grey leather strap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Stopsign32v (Oct 6, 2018)

Which models are these?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Stopsign32v said:


> Which models are these?


The blue one is SNXS77, the grey is SNXS79.

Both have been modded; the blue has a black japanese day wheel and a red second hand; the grey one has the hands from an SNX993.

EDIT: CAUTION, *they have 19mm lugs*, which can tend to throw some people off. proceed with caution. =)


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

If I may introduce a little vintage: this is a direct ancestor of the SBGR094 (a 1967 6218-8971). It cost me less than $100!


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

double post!


----------



## neB (Oct 20, 2018)

Couldn't see that this one had been mentioned, the Seiko Presage (_SARX055_) has a similar dial to the Grand Seiko "Snowflake". So much so that it's been dubbed the "Baby GS Snowflake". It's not exactly cheap at around £750, but it's a lot cheaper than the real deal. I don't think most online shops have stock of the watch, but it is possible to buy it new still, if adverts are to be trusted.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

The SARX055 is indeed very nice and from what I read it is finished to a high standard as well, more nicely than midrange Seikos.
Polished titanium everywhere and an awesome dial.
I like the 6R15 in it, some may find it too low-beat at this price level.
It is expensive enough though, plenty of superb competition, unless you really want that GS look without saving for it.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Akshayphal said:


> Heres a quick mod I did with the SNKL15.
> View attachment 13297965
> View attachment 13297967
> View attachment 13297969
> ...


Fascinating. The mod is spot on!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

SARA015 / SJE073J1 with 6L35 movement.









Not quite cheap though.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


> My poor man's GS is complete!
> 
> I've always loved the SNKL41, but the 18mm band always felt too thin for my wrist. So I did a case swap and it feels much better on the wrist now, with the 20mm band. I do wish the lugs had the thicker look of the SNKL41, but had to pick one or the other. I may entertain a hand swap down the road a bit (silver hour/minute hands, blue seconds hand),
> but for now I'm happy!
> ...


so, i've been inspired by your case swap (seen the pics numerous times over the years) and plan to swap my SNXS77 mod's guts with an SNKE79's case, and also wear the alternate watch that comes out of it (i've never had a white dial watch and can picture it as a fun SAT/SUN work-day watch). this would actually be my first foray into a case-opening mod...

is it a literal 1:1 swap, or would the movement rings need to be swapped as well? i'm hoping the watches are similar enough to have the same spacer as to make it a quick swap rather than having to fumble with spacer rings while everything is open and exposed. or am i basically overthinking it? for some reason i've come to believe the movement spacer rings between divers are different than 5s because of the case interiors, though i may have misunderstood or misheard, etc.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> is it a literal 1:1 swap, or would the movement rings need to be swapped as well? i'm hoping the watches are similar enough to have the same spacer as to make it a quick swap rather than having to fumble with spacer rings while everything is open and exposed. or am i basically overthinking it? for some reason i've come to believe the movement spacer rings between divers are different than 5s because of the case interiors, though i may have misunderstood or misheard, etc.


IIRC, the plastic spacer, stem, and case-back stays with the case.

When picked up by the rotor, the movement attached to the dial pops out and you sort of hold the plastic movement ring down so it just stays in the case. Then when you go to put the mover movement/dial in, it'll just pop into that movement ring and seat properly in the case.

I'm mechanically... challenged, shall we say. I have unsteady hands and have screwed up several mods on things as simple as a hand swap or case polish. I'm notorious among my friends for an inability to do even simple home repairs without breaking stuff, and even I was able to do this, so you should have no problem!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

44KS for a snowy Saturday morning.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


> IIRC, the plastic spacer, stem, and case-back stays with the case.
> 
> When picked up by the rotor, the movement attached to the dial pops out and you sort of hold the plastic movement ring down so it just stays in the case. Then when you go to put the mover movement/dial in, it'll just pop into that movement ring and seat properly in the case.
> 
> I'm mechanically... challenged, shall we say. I have unsteady hands and have screwed up several mods on things as simple as a hand swap or case polish. I'm notorious among my friends for an inability to do even simple home repairs without breaking stuff, and even I was able to do this, so you should have no problem!


I've just ordered the tools to do this, and i now have the 2nd watch. so if the tools come by next weekend, it will be the project of the moment, then.

i've just watched the video linked below, basically the guy is the same as me, doing a 5 swap for his first mod project. he swaps 2 slightly different 5's to combine the best of both, and he has the issue i thought: basically the movement spacers are similar enough to "work", but dissimilar enough that one of the watches doesn't close properly. so yea as you say i'll definitely have to swap the spacer. you say there's a way to pop it out without the spacer attached? when this guy does it the whole thing seems to pop out very easily as one unit. so it sounds like you have to pin the ring down at the same time you are popping the movement up and out of both the case and the ring? cause he seems to have some difficulty getting them both movements back in respectively, multiple times he pushes down just to have the movement violently shift instead of cleanly pressing in. would that be a little more of a 'drop in' once the spacers are correct?


video

want to put these internals:








(full polished 19mm lug case)

into this case:








(as you know, partial brushed, 20mm lug case)

though i'm doing it to improve the blue one, i should have no problem still being able to enjoy the remixed white one. I love those dial markers, it's my 4th 5 with those markers. =)


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> . you say there's a way to pop it out without the spacer attached? when this guy does it the whole thing seems to pop out very easily as one unit. so it sounds like you have to pin the ring down at the same time you are popping the movement up and out of both the case and the ring? cause he seems to have some difficulty getting them both movements back in respectively, multiple times he pushes down just to have the movement violently shift instead of cleanly pressing in. would that be a little more of a 'drop in' once the spacers are correct?


I must have been misremembering things.

With the Seiko, I *think* I had that same issue where the caseback didn't really want to screw down right because of the soccer. So I think my solution was swap the case backs too, and it worked.

I do recall there's a bit of force needed to pop these back into the cases. But there's a bit of force needed to remove them as well, they're designed to be tight.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


> I must have been misremembering things.
> 
> With the Seiko, I *think* I had that same issue where the caseback didn't really want to screw down right because of the soccer. So I think my solution was swap the case backs too, and it worked.
> 
> I do recall there's a bit of force needed to pop these back into the cases. But there's a bit of force needed to remove them as well, they're designed to be tight.


if you had the caseback issue, does that mean you didn't swap the spacers? the movements are the same thickness, so the only thing (it seems) that could affect the caseback screwing in, should be an incorrect spacer...

i had a modder several years ago switch movements in 2 3 o'clock 5's, and he said with the second watch, the caseback wouldn't go on with the gasket, so he advised me to avoid water with that watch. I'm starting to think it's because he swapped the movements (but also the dials and hands) but not the spacers, because one of the watches went back together fine, and the other without the caseback gasket. i'm thinking now i might go into these watches later and try to swap the spacers...


----------



## OldZephyr (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is the SBTM217 that I've owned for a few months. It has lots of nice features -- solar, sapphire, anti-reflective coating, perpetual calendar (which *does* work if you're outside range of the radio transmitters).

Very happy with mine.


----------



## OldZephyr (Jan 30, 2013)

Double post


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Yep, I'd be happy too. That is a beautiful watch.


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

Agreed! Thanks for the missing link!

















OldZephyr said:


> Here is the SBTM217 that I've owned for a few months. It has lots of nice features -- solar, sapphire, anti-reflective coating, perpetual calendar (which *does* work if you're outside range of the radio transmitters).
> 
> Very happy with mine.


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

opps double post


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Sassi said:


> SARA015 / SJE073J1 with 6L35 movement.
> 
> View attachment 13759959
> 
> ...


Beautiful mod. Looks great.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Definitive, I believe.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

For me , SARX035 is really poor Man GS , and I want him very hardly... 
I have SARX013 (6r15) and new one SARW029 with PR (6r27) ...both are sharp watches, and I love them










Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> timetellinnoob said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 12532101
> ...


Which model is this one? Great dial and hands. Bit Rolex Oyster perpetual.


----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> RotorRonin said:
> 
> 
> > IIRC, the plastic spacer, stem, and case-back stays with the case.
> ...





Humike7 said:


> timetellinnoob said:
> 
> 
> > timetellinnoob said:
> ...


----------



## geekgeek (Apr 27, 2012)

Just picked up this guy!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

DP


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

sportura said:


> Definitive, I believe.


Wow, amazing! Can you please tell more? Like, what, how and where?


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

For those who might be interested it's SNKE01J1

pic from eBay


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

Here it is with a SARB035. The bracelet is serviceable by SEIKO standards, just with 10mm notched lugs.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is my poor mans GS, really poor mans GS, was $5, strap was a bit more. $400 Rolex 78350 oyster strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## feline (Mar 22, 2020)

My PMGS, SUR315

36mm diameter
sapphire crystal
dauphine hands 
silver dial
100m WR


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Quería un sarb035 pero no quería gastar tanto dinero así que Y gracias a este foro compré el SNKL41K1 y me parece lo mejor del Seiko 5 muy bien acabado y hasta el brazalete se ve mejor que los demás, yo me encantó el tamaño, ahora quiero más relojes pequeños, saludos


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

acrolyu2 said:


> I wanted a sarb035 but I didn't want to spend so much money so And thanks to this forum I bought the SNKL41K1 and it seems to me the best of the Seiko 5 very well finished and even the bracelet looks better than the others, I loved the size, now I want more small watches, greetings


I definitely agree that the SNKL41 is one of the best of the Seiko 5's out there, and it's the one I picked as well!


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Recomendar un brazalete estilo jubeele para el seiko 5 snkl41???


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OttoShtraus (May 18, 2018)

Would luv to see more quartz SURs in the topic. 
The thing that is stopping me from buyin one of the colors is the fear that I would never find the good bracelet for them.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SUR307; i should take more pictures of it =)


----------



## BSOregon (Feb 29, 2020)

Seiko SUR!





































Eagerly awaiting an SUR 371 light blue titanium


----------



## BSOregon (Feb 29, 2020)

SUR 371 Titanium has arrived


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

I still like the JDM SARY055 which looks like a GS to me and it was $300 in 2016. It's got Seiko's arguably crappiest movement, the 4R36, which is not accurate at all (I think it's +45/-35 spd) but it has day/date, manual winding and hacking, a clear case back and a good mix of polished and brushed surfaces with some crisp transition lines. Sapphire crystal and a bracelet with dual push-button release. It also has 100m water resistance which is reasonable in a dress watch. Oh yeah, AND a signed crown. And those blue hands are stunning in the right light.

Except for the low end movement, it's got a lot of good features for an extremely decent price. It is still available at some sellers in Japan too.

The only thing it's missing is lume.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

kevinkar said:


> I still like the JDM SARY055 which looks like a GS to me and it was $300 in 2016. It's got Seiko's arguably crappiest movement, the 4R36, which is not accurate at all (I think it's +45/-35 spd) but it has day/date, manual winding and hacking, a clear case back and a good mix of polished and brushed surfaces with some crisp transition lines. Sapphire crystal and a bracelet with dual push-button release. It also has 100m water resistance which is reasonable in a dress watch. Oh yeah, AND a signed crown. And those blue hands are stunning in the right light.
> 
> Except for the low end movement, it's got a lot of good features for an extremely decent price. It is still available at some sellers in Japan too.
> 
> ...


The only reason I didn't get one was the 41mm size, but there's a lot to like about that one!


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

¡¡Mi pobre Seiko 5 SNKL41 GS con un brazalete nuevo !!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

This vintage 70's Seiko looks like a GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Switched to an oyster strap. Looks more the GS part

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Seiko SUR307


----------



## OttoShtraus (May 18, 2018)

Great shot!
Do you wear this as a dress piece or daily beater? No wrist photos in your instagram yet  
I'm planning to wear this as a gada-watch on bracelet. 
I understand that the bracelet is rather crappy but what is more important to me - does it feel like a fancy one or it seems ok with casual shirt & jeans, white polo?


----------



## mbelliot (Apr 7, 2021)

BSOregon said:


> View attachment 15721727
> 
> View attachment 15721728
> 
> ...


Super help photos of on the wrist in natural daylight! I'm torn between the dark blue and the light blue... Would you be able to offer your thoughts/preferences?


----------



## BSOregon (Feb 29, 2020)

mbelliot said:


> Super help photos of on the wrist in natural daylight! I'm torn between the dark blue and the light blue... Would you be able to offer your thoughts/preferences?


I'm divided on this one. I much prefer the stainless steel case and band; the titanium feels too light for me and doesn't have the same mix of brushed and polished. Then again some people really love titanium watches. 
And, while the blue dial on the 309 is beautiful, it often appears nearly black and as a consequence I often choose my 311 black instead. On the other hand the light blue of the titanium 371 is always blue, and is a very fun and beautiful color that never fails to remind me of a blue summer sky.
I tried to swap the dials from one to the other, reasoning that they share the same movement and that the cases would be the same but in different materials but this is not the case and the dials and movements don't swap straight across. 
Both are fantastic watches and you won't go wrong with either.


----------



## mbelliot (Apr 7, 2021)

BSOregon said:


> I'm divided on this one. I much prefer the stainless steel case and band; the titanium feels too light for me and doesn't have the same mix of brushed and polished. Then again some people really love titanium watches.
> And, while the blue dial on the 309 is beautiful, it often appears nearly black and as a consequence I often choose my 311 black instead. On the other hand the light blue of the titanium 371 is always blue, and is a very fun and beautiful color that never fails to remind me of a blue summer sky.
> I tried to swap the dials from one to the other, reasoning that they share the same movement and that the cases would be the same but in different materials but this is not the case and the dials and movements don't swap straight across.
> Both are fantastic watches and you won't go wrong with either.


Thanks so much for the detailed reply! Personally the almost black is part of the appeal and I always seem to grab titanium over stainless - I think I just like as light as possible lol
I don't have any light blue/robbin egg colour watches so the SUR371 is calling, but my biggest concern is legibility in sunlight as the hands and indices are silver and the dial may also blend together? From what I can tell, this line doesn't have any AR... Are they both easy to read while you're out and about?


----------



## BSOregon (Feb 29, 2020)

mbelliot said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed reply! Personally the almost black is part of the appeal and I always seem to grab titanium over stainless - I think I just like as light as possible lol
> I don't have any light blue/robbin egg colour watches so the SUR371 is calling, but my biggest concern is legibility in sunlight as the hands and indices are silver and the dial may also blend together? From what I can tell, this line doesn't have any AR... Are they both easy to read while you're out and about?


The hands and indices read decently well but there is definitely reflection off the crystal - no AR is correct. I haven't found this to be a big issue but I bought the 371 in the winter and haven't worn it for a full day out and about in the sun either. The light blue sunburst is amazing in direct sunshine - almost radiant.


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Adding my SUR315P1 at 36mm.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

No compromises there, great looking watch.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's my take on it. Fantastic watch. Had to order it twice off amazon just to get one as the first one went missing. Just picked up a new alligator strap and loving it. Might change the buckle as well and crown if possible.

Love how it doesn't have anything on the front apart from seiko, just like some models of the real GS.

I could of bought a SARB, but i'm glad i chose this instead.


----------



## theminutecollection (Oct 1, 2021)

BSOregon said:


> Seiko SUR!
> View attachment 15714544
> View attachment 15714547
> View attachment 15714549
> ...


Great collection! Hesitating between the SUR315P1 and the SUR369P1. I prefer the 36mm case of the 315 but the amazing gray dial of the 369 make me consider breaking my rule of never getting a watch over 38mm. I wonder how the steel case finishing compares with the titanium. Is one shinier than the other? Is the difference noticeable? And how much darker are the titanium cases?
Hope you can shed some light...  Thanks!


----------



## BSOregon (Feb 29, 2020)

theminutecollection said:


> Great collection! Hesitating between the SUR315P1 and the SUR369P1. I prefer the 36mm case of the 315 but the amazing gray dial of the 369 make me consider breaking my rule of never getting a watch over 38mm. I wonder how the steel case finishing compares with the titanium. Is one shinier than the other? Is the difference noticeable? And how much darker are the titanium cases?
> Hope you can shed some light...  Thanks!
> [/QU
> I found I much prefer the steel case. The titanium is well finished, but dull by comparison. And it's lighter weight somehow made the watch feel cheap. This goes double for the bracelets. For once the steel SUR's have cheap Seiko bracelets that feel decent and look nice. The titanium ones, however, have larger sections that are not as elegant, and again, because they are light weight, feel cheap to me. I know this is just mental, as the lightness of titanium is a selling point. I just didn't care for the dull grey look and feel. On the other hand I found the light blue dial on the 371 beautiful, so much so that I tried to swap it into the case from the 309. Not a 1-to-1 fit, the cases are just slightly different, so it didn't work. Long story short I've sold on my titanium SURs and kept the steel.


----------



## theminutecollection (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks! 40 is too big for my taste so will probably settle for the 315. One thing I’m sure about, whichever I end up going for, I’ll swap the bracelet for a black shell cordovan strap.


----------



## theminutecollection (Oct 1, 2021)

vithic said:


> Adding my SUR315P1 at 36mm.
> 
> View attachment 15980377


This is exactly how I want mine!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Still loving the humble SNKL41...


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

My SARB033 has been my main work watch since I got it for Christmas in 2013. It’s very attractive and reliable, it looks good on the bracelet, and it works with any strap.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## MarkBurbidge0 (Oct 5, 2021)

Seiko sur319 36mm on 6 and a half inch wrist


----------



## OttoShtraus (May 18, 2018)

theminutecollection said:


> Great collection! Hesitating between the SUR315P1 and the SUR369P1. I prefer the 36mm case of the 315 but the amazing gray dial of the 369 make me consider breaking my rule of never getting a watch over 38mm. I wonder how the steel case finishing compares with the titanium. Is one shinier than the other? Is the difference noticeable? And how much darker are the titanium cases?
> Hope you can shed some light...  Thanks!


Will allow myself to recommend you to choose the smaller version because proportionally it looks much better.
You will see that the date window is the same size and the lugs seem to be the same thickness but stretched for the bigger dial. If you have a chance to try both side by side you will see it by yourself.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Whatever happened to the OP @CitizenM ?

Hasn’t been online for 5 years. Used to be a really good contributor.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Such a great piece for the money. I’ve just worn mine exclusively for a fortnight in Greece, held up well in pool and sea. I initially wasn’t a fan of the bracelet and have wasted too much money trying aftermarket oysters with limited success. It’s grown on me now and luckily I can get a perfect fit, very comfortable.

It’s got that classic Seiko aesthetic for a bargain price and solid specs. Doesn’t look cheap to me at all.

Is yours the 36 or 39?



timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16770740
> 
> View attachment 16770739


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Such a great piece for the money. I’ve just worn mine exclusively for a fortnight in Greece, held up well in pool and sea. I initially wasn’t a fan of the bracelet and have wasted too much money trying aftermarket oysters with limited success. It’s grown on me now and luckily I can get a perfect fit, very comfortable.
> 
> It’s got that classic Seiko aesthetic for a bargain price and solid specs. Doesn’t look cheap to me at all.
> 
> Is yours the 36 or 39?


SUR307. bought in Dec 2020 if i remember right; later they introduced Ti SURs that i probably would have waited for if timed better. aside from that indeed it's a fairly nice looking, more expensive looking silver dialed quasi-dress mostly casual piece. quartz so grab and go. light-dialed companion to my SARB033.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> SUR307. bought in Dec 2020 if i remember right; later they introduced Ti SURs that i probably would have waited for if timed better. aside from that indeed it's a fairly nice looking, more expensive looking silver dialed quasi-dress mostly casual piece. quartz so grab and go. light-dialed companion to my SARB033.
> 
> View attachment 16770906


I like the titanium models, shame they don't have them in 36mm otherwise I'd snap one up in blue. I was tempted by the blue SUR to go with my silver but from all the images I'd seen online it appears Seiko went with a different shade of blue for the smaller model, the 39mm was a nice colour.

I've thought about rebuying a SARB035 but not at the current prices.


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Mi SNKL41 poorGS


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

acrolyu2 said:


> Mi SNKL41 poorGS
> 
> View attachment 16771399


Nice! I rocked the same combo when I owned one. Great watch.


----------

